# [HW]Connessione periferiche usb help!!

## GaugeTheory

Non so come connettere le periferiche usb al computer, in particolare fotocamera digitale e cellulare mms. Ne ho bisogno in modo urgente, ho fatto una ricerca sul forum ma non ci ho capito granché  :Embarassed: 

Credo che si debba usare il comando mout, ma non so con quali parametri. Inoltre, ho /dev/sda e /dev/sdb iccupati dai miei hdd sata.

Grazie in anticipo a chi mi aiuterà  :Smile: 

----------

## redmatrix

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> Non so come connettere le periferiche usb al computer, in particolare fotocamera digitale e cellulare mms. Ne ho bisogno in modo urgente, ho fatto una ricerca sul forum ma non ci ho capito granché 
> 
> Credo che si debba usare il comando mout, ma non so con quali parametri. Inoltre, ho /dev/sda e /dev/sdb iccupati dai miei hdd sata.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo a chi mi aiuterà 

 

Non c'è un modo solo per connettere queste apparecchiature tramite usb, in buona sostanza dovresti dirci almeno i modelli di fotocamera e cellulare che hai e magari dirci cosa ci vuoi fare collegandoli al computer, senza queste info basilari potrei suggerirti di incolare con il superattack un cavo usb al computer e alla periferica di turno  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Mi pare che nel forum ci siano molti thread a riguardo, cosa non hai capito esattamente.

Se poni delle domande più chiare vediamo se possiamo aiutarti.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Fotocamera Sony Cyber-shot.

A computer acceso la attacco sol cavo usb a uno dei miei ripetitori anteriori. 

```
# mount /dev/sda3 prova/

mount: special device /dev/sda3 does not exist
```

Idem per il cellulare Nokia 6610i

----------

## gutter

Posta le ultime 30 righe di /var/log/messages dopo che hai attaccato la fotocamera.

----------

## randomaze

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> # mount /dev/sda3 prova/
> 
> mount: special device /dev/sda3 does not exist

 

Perché sda3?

----------

## GaugeTheory

```
 #tail /var/log/messages 

May 16 17:54:05 PC atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.

May 16 17:54:15 PC atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd9 on isa0060/serio0).

May 16 17:54:15 PC atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.

May 16 17:54:35 PC atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd9 on isa0060/serio0).

May 16 17:54:35 PC atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.

May 16 17:56:34 PC usb 5-4.1: new high speed USB device using address 5

May 16 17:56:39 PC atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x81 on isa0060/serio0).

May 16 17:56:39 PC atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e001 <keycode>' to make it known.

May 16 17:56:40 PC atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd9 on isa0060/serio0).

May 16 17:56:40 PC atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.
```

 Credo che la parte importante sia questa: 

```
May 16 17:56:34 PC usb 5-4.1: new high speed USB device using address 5
```

ma a quwsto punto non so come procedere...

Avevo fatto una prova con /dev/sda3 perché avevo capito che la fotocamera viene considerata alla stregua di una periferica scsi, e il primo device scsi che ho libero è proprio /dev/sda3.

----------

## Ic3M4n

potresti prendere in considerazione di emergere hal dbus e gnome-volume-manager. gira tutto in user space e non si deve impostare poi molto. 

in ogni caso hai sul forum si trovano molti 3d su argomento sia periferiche usb che hal.

questo è riferito a kde ma con gnome è lo stesso

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ho letto che un tizio che ha fluxbox come me è particolarmente soddisfatto di ivman, un frontend per hal. Tuttavia bisogna impostare le corrette voci in /etc/fstab, e non so assolutamente come fare per la fotocamera usb...

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che tu non debba invece toccare nulla nell'/etc/fstab. almeno io non tocco nulla. se il kernel è configurato correttamente, la tua fotocamera utilizza lo usb-storage nel momento in cui tu la colleghi ti trovi la periferica montata con i permessi che imposti nel file di conf di hal che solitamente corrispondono a lettura-scrittura.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ho abilitato il modulo cui ti riferisci (usb-mass-storage se non mi ricordo male). Ho installato ivman con tutte le dipendenze, e ho avviato correttamente dbus, hald (il daemon di hal) e ivman. Ma dove la monta la fotocamera quando la connetto? Come faccio a sapere il percorso del mount point?

----------

## Ic3M4n

dovrebbe aggiungerti la voce o nell'fstab o nell '?mtab?. credo nell'fstab. cmq prova a farne un cat con la periferica collegata.

----------

## stefanonafets

Cmq posta anche le ultime righe di output di dmesg dopo avr collegato la fotocamera...

Per quanto riguarda il cell nn saprei dirti niente, sorry

----------

## GaugeTheory

Aspettate, ho un problema preliminare.

ivman richeide udev come dipendenza. Peccato che udev mi causi un bellissimo segmentation fault all'avvio di xorg...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

...Nessuna idea...?  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

idee particolari no. a meno che tu non abbia hardware esoterico ed in tal caso potrebbe impazzire udev...

altrimenti potrebbe darsi che tu abbia compilato udev con delle ottimizzazioni estreme. al che... potresti avere problemi di stabilità.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Posto il mio make.conf: 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="X kde qt alsa cups foomaticdb -gnome bigger-fonts disablexmb xinerama"

LINGUAS="it"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"
```

Ma non è possibile fare tutto a manina senza l'aiuto di programmi particolari?

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, volendo si. 

calcolando che se lo rileva come mass-storage solitamente (credo coldplug) lo rileva come dispositivo scsi. quindi da root ti dovrebbe bastare un

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/pendrive
```

per avere montato il dispositivo.

nell'fstab metti una cosa simile basta che imposti il noauto per non avere un errore tutte le volte al boot.

cmq se hai altri dispositivi scsi potrebbe non essere sda1

----------

## redmatrix

fotocamera -> http://www.ziobudda.net/hwil/vedi_prodotto.php?id=690

comunque di sony cybershot ne esistono decine di modelli, dovresti specificare quello che possiedi se vuoi ottenere risposte migliori  :Wink: 

Non hai ancora detto in che modo colleghi il cellulare al pc (cavo, bluetooth, ir), fallo e sapremo risponderti.

PS: Se usi il cavo per il cellulare cerca di specificarne anche il tipo (seriale, usb, etc).

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ho dato il comando nano /proc/bus/usb/devices e questo ne è un estratto:

```
T:  Bus=05 Lev=02 Prnt=03 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  5 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=054c ProdID=004e Rev= 2.00

S:  Manufacturer=Sony

S:  Product=Sony PTP

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=06(still) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=8ms
```

Quanto al comando dmesg, è analogo al tail /var/log/messages e produce gl istessi effetti che avevo postato in precedenza.

Ora non so come procedere...

Per quanto riguarda il cellulare, lo collego con un cavo usb, ma prima vorrei risolvere il problema della fotocamera: un problema per volta  :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> Codice:
> 
> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/pendrive
> 
> 

 

questo o un suo modificato che ti da?

----------

## GaugeTheory

Tenendo presente che /dev/sda e /dev/sdb sono i miei hard disk sata: 

```
# mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/Varie   

mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/Varie busy

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /mnt/Varie

mount: special device /dev/sda2 does not exist

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda3 /mnt/Varie

mount: special device /dev/sda3 does not exist

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda4 /mnt/Varie

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4,

       or too many mounted file systems

       (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,

       instead of some logical partition inside?)

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda5 /mnt/Varie

mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /mnt/Varie busy

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda6 /mnt/Varie

mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /mnt/Varie busy

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda7 /mnt/Varie

mount: /dev/sda7 already mounted or /mnt/Varie busy

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda8 /mnt/Varie

mount: /dev/sda8 already mounted or /mnt/Varie busy

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda9 /mnt/Varie

mount: /dev/sda9 already mounted or /mnt/Varie busy
```

----------

## redmatrix

Ok, risolviamo la fotocamera.

Ti avevo chiesto il modello da te posseduto perché esiste un programma che si chiama gphoto2 che permette la gestione delle fotocamere ma supporta solo alcuni modelli. Per quanto rigurada sony ne supporta circa una decina via ptp mode ma non sapendo quale modello hai tu non posso dirti se fa al caso tuo.

Ti dico la verità, a volte mi sento frustrato dal vostro comportamento, perché non siete chiari quando chiedete aiuto? Possibile che uno debba snocciolarvi le informazioni una per una? E ancora, perché non rispondete per intero alle nostre richieste di informazioni? E' da quando hai aperto il thread che ti ho chiesto i modelli di apparecchiature che hai, ma fino ad ora so solo che hai una sony cybershot ma non ne conosco il modello, possibile che sia tanto difficile leggere il nome sulla carena della macchina o sull'imballo?

Continuiamo ad aspettare.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Non mi sembra sinceramente il caso di prendersela così, né di assumere un atteggiamento del genere.

Se non avevo postato per intero il nomedella fotocamera, era perché, fino a metà 3d, ero convinto che ci fosse un solo modello di cyber-shot (per inciso, la fotocamera non è mia), e in seconda battuta ero preoccupato sul fatto che sembrava non la montasse da nessuna parte.

Comunque, il modello dovrebbe essere (spero) DSC-W1

----------

## redmatrix

Perdona il mio sfogo, se leggi altri miei post, ne capirai il perché.

Facciamo il punto della situazione.

Per leggere i dati nella fotocamera via usb c'è bisogno di montarla come un disco. Per fare questo hai bisogno di alcuni moduli del kernel ed in particolare di:

```

1) Device Drivers->USB support->USB mass sotrage support

2) Device Drivers->SCSI device support->SCSI disk support

3) Device Drivers->SCSI device support-> Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device 

```

Per quello che so questi 3 dovrebbero bastare, limitati quindi ad abilitare questi senza toccare (disabilitare/abilitare) altro e preferibilmente compilali come builtin <*> e non come moduli <m>.

Dopo aver ricompilato il kernel e riavviato il pc, inserisci il cavo con la fotocamera e vedi con dmesg se finalmente ti dice dove va a montarla. Se dovesse continuare a non dirti nulla, non ti resta che provare a montarla manualmente per tentativi, ricorda che i dischi scsi (ebbene si, i dischi usb vengono visti come scsi) hanno lo stesso sistema di nomi dei normali dischi ide, quindi per il primo disco scsi avrai sda, il secondo sdb, etc, mentre per le partizioni (ammesso che ce ne siano) avrai sda1 per la prima partizione del primo disco, sda2 per la seconda del primo e così via.

PS: Ho guardato gphoto2 ma non supporta la DSC-W1, solo la DSC-V1.

Ciao.

----------

## GaugeTheory

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> Perdona il mio sfogo, se leggi altri miei post, ne capirai il perché.

 

Di niente, non preoccuparti  :Wink: 

Ok, allora compilo il kernel abilitqando tutta quella roba come built-in e faccio sapere.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Il dmesg da questa istruzione: 

```
usb 5-4.1: new high speed USB device using address 5
```

Da alcuni tentativi a manina: 

```
# mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/Varie/   

mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/Varie/ busy

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sda2 does not exist

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda3 /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sda3 does not exist

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda4 /mnt/Varie/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4,

       or too many mounted file systems

       (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,

       instead of some logical partition inside?)

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda5 /mnt/Varie/

mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /mnt/Varie/ busy

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda6 /mnt/Varie/

mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /mnt/Varie/ busy

# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sda3 does not exist

# mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/Varie/

mount: /dev/sda4: can't read superblock

# mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/Varie/

mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /mnt/Varie/ busy
```

----------

## redmatrix

Sbagli, visto che tu hai gia due harddisk sata è normale che ne sda ne sdb siano disponibili per la fotocamera.

Non devi provare a montare sda1, sda2, sdaN, ma sdc, sdd, sde e coì via.

----------

## GaugeTheory

```
# mount /dev/sdc /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sdc does not exist

# mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist

# mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sdc2 does not exist

# mount /dev/sdd /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sdd does not exist

# mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sdd1 does not exist

# mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sdd2 does not exist

# mount /dev/sde /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sde does not exist

# mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sde1 does not exist

# mount /dev/sde2 /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sde2 does not exist

# mount /dev/sdf /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sdf does not exist

# mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sdf1 does not exist

# mount /dev/sdf2 /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sdf2 does not exist

# mount /dev/sdg /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sdg does not exist

# mount /dev/sdh /mnt/Varie/

mount: special device /dev/sdh does not exist
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

aspetta aspetta...

se non hai udev e non hai nemmeno devfs (che ormai è deprecato) non hai niente che ti crea i nodi in /dev. io riproverei con udev. magari sono arrivati ad una versione successiva che non ti crea più il problema. altro non so che dire

----------

## randomaze

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> # mount /dev/sdc /mnt/Varie/
> 
> mount: special device /dev/sdc does not exist

 

Secondo me prima di fare tentativi a caso conviene fare un 'ls' per vedere se i device ci sono/compaiono  :Rolling Eyes: 

Poi direi anche di evitare di riprovare il mount dei dispositivi che già sono montati.

----------

## GaugeTheory

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> conviene fare un 'ls' per vedere se i device ci sono/compaiono 

 Non compare nessun nuovo device tra gli scsi.  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

se non hai udev ce l'hai almeno il supporto per devfsd? hai qualcosa tipo hotplug? coldplug?

----------

## GaugeTheory

ho devfsd-1.3.25-r8 e hotplug-20040401

----------

## Ic3M4n

domanda rivolta soprattutto a chi ne sa qualcosa in più di me:

avevo capito che hotplug (o almeno lo script di init) non faceva nulla, mentre il lavoro "sporco" lo faceva coldplug. è una cosa che ho capito male io?

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> avevo capito che hotplug (o almeno lo script di init) non faceva nulla, mentre il lavoro "sporco" lo faceva coldplug. è una cosa che ho capito male io?

 

Esattamente, basta dare un'occhiata agli script in /etc/init.d.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Dite che se smergio devfs e mergio udev ci sono speranze?

----------

## redmatrix

Se sei intenzionato a emergere udev qua trovi una guida completa http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/udev-guide.xml

Ciao

----------

## GaugeTheory

Grazie per il link  :Smile: 

Da quanto ho capito, dunque, udev monta dinamicamente le periferiche quando vengono attaccate, e dunque anche la mia fotocamera digitale, giusto?

Per il funzionamento di ude, inoltre:

1) non divrebbe creare conflitti con devfsd

2) prima di mergiarlo, dovrei ricompilare il kernel con un bel genkernel --xconfig --udev all

Dico bene?

Altra domanda: dovesse andar tutto a buon fine, posso smergiare devfsd e tenermi solo udev? udev rimpiazza devfsd?

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che tu abbia detto tutto correttamente, l'unica cosa di cui non sono sicuro è  *Quote:*   

> 1) non divrebbe creare conflitti con devfsd 

  questo onestamente non te lo posso assicurare, perchè in effetti fanno la stessa cosa.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Niente da fare  :Sad: 

Anche col nuovo kernel mi si crea un conflitto coi drivers grafici ogni volta che lancio xorg. Queso succede se udev è installato, a prescindere dalla presenza di devfsd.

Dice che ha problemi con gli opengl. tra l'altro, io ho gli ati-drivers... (sic!)

----------

## GaugeTheory

Nessuna idea...?  :Sad: 

----------

